# Searching for sad music for military funeral. Civil War Cemetery Themed Graveyard



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm swamped right now finishing up audio mixings & trying to get to my haunt mixes...LoL, but I'll see what I can come up with for ya.......be a few days unless someone else pops in with something.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I would use bagpipes, the kind that is often played at police officers funerals....it will move you. I have alot of civil war graves in my cemetery as well.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Montco Haunt said:


> I am searching for two things. First, ambient sounds of soldiers fighting, shouting, and muskets and cannon roaring.
> Second, sad, sad, battle aftermath or military funeral music. Civil War era so lots of crying violens. Thanks in advance!!


Looks like I can find enough to mix you a battle field background audio effect, sad violins....... still looking for something that would sound "civil war era"-ish....


----------

